# Seeking veterans for hunting and fishing trips.



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey guys I have joined Hero Sports and I am looking for veterans to take on hunting and fishing trips in the near future and next year. Duck, deer, exotic and fishing. Any honorably discharged veteran is welcome. PM me for details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

